# Wild coastal carpet



## Kitah (Dec 18, 2010)

Mum woke me this morning to see this guy, who was resting on a chair out the front of the house. After a few shots I left him be, and mum got me again in the afternoon when she spotted him in a tree, so I took some more photos just on dark. 

I just thought I'd share  If he/she is still around later, I may see if I can get a few more pics


----------



## bucky (Dec 18, 2010)

thats a very odd patern but very nice at the same time. great to see wild animals still visiting


----------



## Bloomster (Dec 18, 2010)

nice photo's.... and nice looking snake


----------



## pepsi111 (Dec 18, 2010)

his face almost looks like he's angry lol
but he's a nice one =]


----------



## sarah_m (Dec 18, 2010)

That's fantastic! I love the shots in the tree. 

I always look forward to your photo threads Kitah, they never disappoint!!!


----------



## Kitah (Dec 18, 2010)

I think I prefer the 'bolder' type pattening I've seen in other wild coastals, but this guys still pretty cool  I also forgot to mention that this guy is in south east Queensland, not in Townsville

Edit: Thanks Sarah! I wish I had better equipment to use at the moment, but at least I still got a few decent shots of this guy 

I just went outside again to see if he/she was still around, and found it in this position... Waiting for a potential meal to scamper past?


----------



## guzzo (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey they are really some fantastic photos.....


----------



## giggle (Dec 18, 2010)

wow... what an unusual look carpet... he doesnt seem typical for the area... you dont have any cats do you? He looks like hes on the hunt around your property


----------



## Kitah (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Guzzo 

We do have cats, but they're inside to keep them away for both the cats and the wildlife's safety. 

I also forgot to mention that this guy is about 1.8m- I have a photo of him nearly stretched out alongside the brick wall, so I measured the length of the brick and used the snake measurer program...


----------



## babba007 (Dec 19, 2010)

Unusual patterning, but very nice.


----------



## Gone_Feral (Dec 19, 2010)

Awesome! So jealous that your mum gets this type of thing happen to her.


----------



## Jeabou (Dec 19, 2010)

Kitah said:


> I also forgot to mention that this guy is in south east Queensland, not in Townsville



I got all excited when I read Tville, I am back home for the uni holidays at the moment and haven't seen any snakes yet  But I live in Brisbane, so this gets me excited nonetheless. Good find


----------



## guzzo (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey what camera and setting to get that good tounge shot???


----------



## jmcsnake (Dec 19, 2010)

I had a very similar coloured one in Indooroopily a few weeks back. I like this colour


----------



## Pythons Rule (Dec 21, 2010)

hehe pretty cool how every photo his puples would change lol, he's all calm on the first one then he's all cranky at the last..nice shots


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Dec 21, 2010)

if my mum saw a snake that size she'd probably have a heart attack 
the biggest (and pretty much only) snake we get is the good old RBB and they arent very big

mum would probably make me catch it and move it..........


----------



## Banjo (Dec 21, 2010)

Very nice pictures, I enjoy seeing wild snakes, we are suppose to be going camping at Nereum Creek near Woodford QLD over the holidays and I was looking forward to going herping, but I think with the forcast it may be flooded out. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Gusbus (Dec 21, 2010)

nice fotos mate


----------



## Braidotti (Dec 22, 2010)

Thats a awesome find


----------

